# Dr. Janice Tinara Wu's Music Picks



## MichaelHaydn (May 3, 2010)

http://xeeatwelve.net/articles/music.html

[Admin edit: rest of post removed: copyright infringement]


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, that was awesome.

I wonder what kind of energy Dr. Wu thinks is happening in the sputtering death throes of the end of the Tchaik Pathetique.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Falstaft said:


> I wonder what kind of energy Dr. Wu thinks is happening in the sputtering death throes of the end of the Tchaik Pathetique.


Perhaps this impressive html can shed some light on the mystery:

http://xeeatwelve.net/articles/ttt.html

Perhaps not.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On a totally unrelated note, try reading Dr. Wu's page and then return here. This page will be pink! It's disconcerting even knowing what causes it.


----------

